# General > The Literature Network >  How do I download a book to read off-line?

## RJJennings

How do I download a book to read off-line?
I want to start by reading Jack London's Sea Wolf.
Can I download a whole book and not have to download single chapters?
I want to download only the text, preferably in a TXT format.
Can I simply download into iBooks or any other format?
Currently, I can download the Whole Page of chapter one in 92k.
I get everything above, and both the left and the right of the text.
Also, any suggestion for an app to easily download and view the text?
Thanx,
RJ

----------


## Pompey Bum

Just use Gutenberg. Here's Sea Wolf. EPUB will download to Ibooks. There are .txt files listed under more files, but I don't know how those work. Why not just use EPUB?

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/1074

----------


## Dreamwoven

That link was useful Pompey. Thanks.

----------

